
“Let's hide away and do some physics“ – My time with Richard Feynman - astdb
https://backchannel.com/my-time-with-richard-feynman-8e15ef968e75#.t7k7p61h6
======
CarolineW
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12072089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12072089)

